# New to Organic Farming



## mrbackyard (Apr 23, 2019)

Hey

I'm new to this forum and to the world of herding.

I just brought a small place outside vermont (picture attached)

I am now thinking on ways of converting this into a multi-purpose area that I can use as a normal backyard and to keep a few chicken for eggs.

I found a very cheap garden shed here and I wanted advice if you think this is suitable for animals?

I have also  found cheaper options on ebay like these

They are cheap but I'm really not sure how long they will last.

I also have an option to build one from scratch if I need to get it done. What do you guys say?

Please do let me know. Thanks


----------



## greybeard (Apr 23, 2019)

6'w x6'l x6' tall is going to limit use and it's going to seem smaller every time you look at it.

That $1500, would be better spent on materials for a larger more useful diy structure imo.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2019)

Always go bigger than you think you need. Chickens need plenty of room, they develop nasty habits like pecking each other to death if over crowded. If the coop has a floor in it, you will spend a lot of time cleaning it, and chicken poop piles up fast. ALL of my coops have dirt floors. I use deep litter and clean it out several times a year for the garden. 

I will be glad to share more information later, gotta get outside and take care of chores this morning. We have horses, chickens, sheep, dogs and 3 Looney Gooney Guineas. 

Also, I am organic, have been all my life. I'll be back later, found a mini tiller for $30!!!!! Gotta go get that!


----------



## Baymule (Apr 25, 2019)

Ok, how many chickens do you want to keep?

 They will lay good until their second molt. After that, they trail off on laying, but still eat just as much. So you can either let them hang around as pets, eating and not laying or you can slaughter them, make chicken and dumplings (really good) and have new layers ready to go. 

I recommend a walk in coop. Minimum of 10'x10' plus a covered run for extra room for them to move around. Do you have any building skills or know someone who does?


----------



## WildBird (Feb 17, 2020)

Welcome to BYH! Your place is beautiful!


----------

